# A few from the UK



## davholla (Jan 29, 2016)

A springtail not sure what type



EF7A1038springtail by davholla2002, on Flickr
A caterpillar on the lens cap



IMG_0303Caterpillarlenscap by davholla2002, on Flickr
A bumblebee (not sure which type) with parasites



IMG_0297Earlybumblebee by davholla2002, on Flickr
head shot of it



EF7A0984bumblebeecloseup_01 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Close up of one mite, I should have removed it to get a better photo



EF7A0978bumblebeemite by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

